# Need 2-3 for Wednesday November 25th



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Same deal as before. Got a couple guys from the forum that would like to go offshore for some tuna on Wednesday, and are looking to split costs with 2-3 others. PM me for more details. Thanks for looking.


----------

